# It's just a T-e-s-t



## KiVan (Dec 27, 2006)

Let me see if they did a good job


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hehwhoa!  KiVan's back(?)!


----------



## phoood (Dec 27, 2006)

Member #1!


----------



## KiVan (Dec 27, 2006)

If you rememember me you must be a very old gbatemp user


----------



## djgarf (Dec 27, 2006)

wow kivan posting O_O

for people that dont know kivan was the guy that started gbatemp all them years ago


----------



## KiVan (Dec 27, 2006)

eheh I just got my brand new Nintendo DS...

i'l be around a little more i suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@garf: it's nice to see you mate! hope everything's fine!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Dec 27, 2006)

I feel like an old user now lol


----------



## Costello (Dec 27, 2006)

hehe.. back in the testing area!
you know we kept all the users, and all the topic since the beginning!

proof:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=2 : topic #2 !


----------



## KiVan (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> hehe.. back in the testing area!
> you know we kept all the users, and all the topic since the beginning!
> 
> proof:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=2 : topic #2 !



omg that's one of the oldest things on the internet!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmm, let's see. Posting a testing topic with NO REAL testing in it = warning raised to 10%.

Irregular signature dimensions = warning raised to 20%.

Not buying a Nintendo DS until just recently = warning raised to 30%

You'd better watch out old friend; you're tredding on thin ice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very nice to see you posting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 27, 2006)

hehe, wow topic #2, i didnt know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway its nice to see you again KiVan, i'l still an old member as well z.z

Edit: He just wants to raise the post count!!!! xDDD


----------



## KiVan (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Hmm, let's see. Posting a testing topic with NO REAL testing in it = warning raised to 10%.
> 
> Irregular signature dimensions = warning raised to 20%.
> 
> ...




remember i still have the ultra secret password that gives me access to everything related to GBATemp, so you can't scare me with your warnings


----------



## djgarf (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> @garf: it's nice to see you mate! hope everything's fine!



yeah everything's fine
my wife has not long had our second baby :@)

glad to see your still alive and kicking


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> remember i still have the ultra secret password that gives me access to everything related to GBATemp, so you can't scare me with your warningsÂ








 Shh! Or they'll find out what GBAtemp.net/pie/ is really for!


----------



## lookout (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> If you rememember me you must be a very old gbatemp user



I remember you vey well it good have you back!
(good olden day blue GBAtemp site with downloadable roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dice (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Hehwhoa!Â KiVan's back(?)!


Well that's world domination out of the window...


----------



## dice (Dec 27, 2006)

You should see some of the theories members had as to why you wern't here.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=5881&st=0

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=12414&st=0

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=16953&hl=kivan

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=24822&hl=kivan

Personally I thought the staff decided to takeover the site and make up some crappy excuse like "you're at college" or whatever. Maby even used your account and made a few posts suggesting that you were okay. So how did you escape??


----------



## Shinji (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > remember i still have the ultra secret password that gives me access to everything related to GBATemp, so you can't scare me with your warningsÂ
> ...


We already know


----------



## Digeman (Dec 28, 2006)

AH MAH GAH!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First time I've seen t he first member and creator of gbatemp!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All hail the the #1 dude


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 28, 2006)

Hai 2 u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erm, err, I mean, welcome back sir.


----------



## chari (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice ta meet ya KiVan


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 28, 2006)

Payin' mah respects!


----------



## KiVan (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> You should see some of the theories members had as to why you wern't here.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=5881&st=0
> 
> ...



you're perfectly right dice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been kept prisoner by Shaunj and Costello for all these years!! Have you seen  the movie "Misery" (1)?
They tied me to a bed and forced me to play Playstation 1 (2)and now PSP for YEARS!!!

Then they stole my pass spreading false news about me being well and studying at college (3)=D
But now i am back, i fled from my prison-house by using a DS STYLUS they accidentally left in my room to open the handcuffs (4) that kept me prisoner!!


(1) In the image we can see the housekeeper of Shaunj and Costello's house, it is said it's an old Shaunj's aunt!
In her hand the tool she usually uses to clean houses  





(2)My only game allowed was KISS PINBALL probably the worst game on the PS1, here are some screens 








(3) Another person paid by the diabolical duo pretending to be ME studying in the college!!!





(4)The terrible handcuffs my hands were tied with!  






But now everything's fine!!! things will get better from now on


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2006)

I always knew there was a conspiracy going on!
But it's nice to see you around again, KiVan! Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Dirtie @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Hai 2 u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross! (You know what came to my mind!)


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 28, 2006)

so...are alexander and omero being prisioners to?
LMAO @ the topic I made 3 years ago XD


----------



## KiVan (Dec 28, 2006)

Alex and Omy are doing great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're both working, and Alex sold me my DS.. but he didn't make me a discount


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 28, 2006)

dont know who you are but welcome back and being member n1 :-o sell your username you will make millions


----------



## KiVan (Dec 28, 2006)

mmm interesting.. never tougth about that...
being millionaire... sounds nice


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2006)

KiVannnnnnnnn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





..........how've you been mate?


----------



## KiVan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been doing great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got my DS and I needed the help and knowledge of the largest gba+ ds community on the web


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 28, 2006)

O_O  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






KiVan? The legendary gaming community maker? I always wondered why wouldn't you post in here.

All hail the lord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/Just another lamer passing by

Extreme Coder


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 28, 2006)

HE LIVES!

Good to see you again.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 28, 2006)

A little late, Jumpy-boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I nearly did a Back flip when I saw him on last night, too.


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> HE LIVES!
> 
> Good to see you again.


you mean, "Good to see God again" right? he's the creator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











if you take a close look at this picture, you'll notice that this game is actually *Oblivion*.
Yes Kivan we let you spend your time on the best game of the century, so don't you complain now!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > If you rememember me you must be a very old gbatemp user
> ...



That there caught my attention, didn't you like... have to register before you could download the roms? If so then, unless you had another account, it seems... impossible XD (Unless you have a time machine, and if you do, could you lend it to me? Here I come, world domination!) Its weird that you registered not so long ago then, when the roms stopped flowing here, you could have started your stay at Gbatemp. Meh... I think Im just rambling again XD


----------



## Omero (Jan 9, 2007)

HI back guys!

I escaped from shauninja prison at last


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Omero @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> HI back guys!
> 
> I escaped from shauninja prison at last



Where's Alexander? We need the complete collection!


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 9, 2007)

I think he was on the other day.


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, can't imagine everyone posting "wow, it's the no.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

hehe... I still remember you... but one i've lost track of is Puck... (that little phuck)...


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't think Kivan was around when I started so I don't remember you. But can I redeem myself by getting the reference in the thread title?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 19, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Omero @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > HI back guys!
> ...


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, where's Alexander?


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

I miss the Testing area


----------



## raulpica (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, please guys, don't make necrobumps like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even though it was nice to read this thread


----------



## monkat (Nov 3, 2010)

N-N-N-N-N-N-NNNNNECRO BUUUUUUMP


----------



## monkat (Nov 3, 2010)

N-N-N-N-N-N-NNNNNECRO BUUUUUUMP


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> N-N-N-N-N-N-NNNNNECRO BUUUUUUMP



It doesn't count if its on the first page


----------



## monkat (Nov 3, 2010)

You're on the first page.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 4, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> You're on the first page.


>.>


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

You're a naughty child and that's concentrated evil coming out the back of you.


----------

